# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  80 things to do when your level 80

## darkhon

*Here's a list I found while browsing and searching on some ideas for your GW2 time spending at level 80 

80 Things to Do At Level 80*


Complete your personal storyDefeat ZhaitanUnlock all available skills for your profession / raceRaise your crafting disciplines to skill level 400Earn enough gold to purchase a racial armor setEarn enough karma to purchase an exotic armor setPlay through all dungeons in story modeComplete all dungeons in explorable modeComplete all 33 possible explorable mode dungeon pathsEarn enough dungeon tokens to purchase a set of armorCollect a set of armor from each dungeon in the gameStart a petition to make the Undead Orrian Chicken a new necro minionEarn enough karma to purchase a racial weaponCraft an exotic weapon for your characterCraft an exotic armor set for your characterPurchase a Dragon’s Deep weaponEarn all possible PvE titlesExperiment with new builds for your professionDiscover all possible recipes for your crafting disciplinesMaster all crafting disciplinesExperiment with the Mystic ForgeCreate a Mystic weapon in the Mystic ForgeCraft a legendary weapon in the Mystic ForgeExplore all areas in the gameFind and use a vial of black dyeFind a vial of black dye and give it to a friendCreate or purchase a full set of 20 slot bagsGive Logan a wedgieParticipate in the Norn Keg BrawlUnlock all Keg Brawl achievementsCreate a new character to experience a different profession / raceParticipate in structured PvPRaise your sPvP rankAchieve the rank of Ascendant in sPvPComplete your favorite sPvP cosmetic armor setCollect new cosmetic weapon skins for sPvPUnlock all possible cosmetic weapon and armor skins in sPvPEarn all sPvP titlesFind and complete all 31 jumping puzzlesComplete the current Monthly achievementsHelp your guild earn influence to unlock additional perksOutrun a centaurCharm all possible pets as a RangerCreate an all-ranger guild called Team Rocket, lose constantly in sPvPCollect all 101 types of cooking materialsFill every collection slot in the bank with at least one itemParticipate in World versus WorldHelp your world win in WvWDefeat enough enemy players in WvW to complete the medalComplete the awesome Yakslapper achievement in WvWComplete all WvW achievementsBuild and use all siege weapon types in WvWEarn all possible WvW TitlesPlay the organ in Caledon forest, and party with the QuagganEarn enough gold to purchase a Commander TomeVisit the monument to Killeen and pay your respectsDefeat the ShattererDefeat the Claw of JormagDefeat Tequatl the SunlessAdd new friends to your friend’s listOrganize an in-game event for your guildComplete every map in the gameParticipate in meta eventsDiscover and participate in new dynamic eventsCollect stacks of butter and butter prank your friendsLearn the ins and outs of the Trading PostGet rich selling Globs of EctoplasmBuy a Box o’ Fun and throw a party in Lion’s ArchComplete an armor set for your character’s OrderRead all of the books in Divinity's ReachRead the story of how Ebonhawke was foundedComplete all possible weapon achievements for your characterDefeat the Champion of Grenth and purchase the exotic armor setWrite about your level 80 experience, have it published on GW2HubPurchase a set of armor from the guild armorsmithPurchase a set of weapons from the guild weaponsmithComplete all Slayer achievementsComplete the Lifetime Survivor achievementGo skydiving in Arah after defeating ZhaitanHave fun!

----------


## UnholyMisery

A lot of these require so much farming though which is a job not fun.

----------


## darkhon

> A lot of these require so much farming though which is a job not fun.


True  :Smile:  but still, it's something to do as it's actually lacking endgame at the moment  :Big Grin:  (WvW - SPvP - TPvP are all doable at low lvl)

----------


## Xound

Anyone else feel like this place is just turning into Reddit 2.0?

----------

